# Hot Water Heater Only Works On Propane



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

The hot water heater would not work on electric only,but it works fine on propane,do the electric element burn out?The owners manual really does not offer much help in trouble shooting.Any tips or am I missing something simple.I did check the fuses.TIA


----------



## Fuzz4141 (Dec 14, 2010)

Had the same problem on our 250rs... when its new they are usually winterized.. depending on climate and when your unit was built... open the panel for hot water there shud be a switch on the outside panel it will be turned off and have a pin thru it if it is still winterized, this switch contols the electric heating element only.... flip her on and u shud be good... it is on the lower left side of the water heater when you are looking at it, might need to kneel or bend down low... I missed it too!!! If it has worked in the past then it may be burnt out...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The element can burn out if turned on with no water in the tank. There is a relay in the back of the water heater that you should hear click when there is demand for the electric element. Open up the access to the back of the water heater and listen closely as some turns the water heater on and off. If you hear the click and still get no heat, check the breakers and the wires in the breaker panel. Lots of places for a loose wire.


----------



## lake hound (Mar 15, 2011)

Ours did the same thing. It turned out to be a faulty element and was covered under warranty. The part only costs around 15 - 20 bucks and is relatively easy to replace.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

lake hound said:


> Ours did the same thing. It turned out to be a faulty element and was covered under warranty. The part only costs around 15 - 20 bucks and is relatively easy to replace.


Be careful about replaceing the electrical element yourself. I just read in the Good Sam magazine (that came yesterday) that if an owner replaces the element, it could void the manufacturers warranty on the whole hot water heater. I do not know if that is the case with yours, but there are only a couple of manufacturers for these RV HW heaters.

Just a "heads-up."

Mike


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

Fuzz4141 said:


> Had the same problem on our 250rs... when its new they are usually winterized.. depending on climate and when your unit was built... open the panel for hot water there shud be a switch on the outside panel it will be turned off and have a pin thru it if it is still winterized, this switch contols the electric heating element only.... flip her on and u shud be good... it is on the lower left side of the water heater when you are looking at it, might need to kneel or bend down low... I missed it too!!! If it has worked in the past then it may be burnt out...


Thanks for this info! My dh always gives me a hard time about being part of discussion boards. This time it saved him a trip to town with the camper to the dealer (and some embarrasment).


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

my3chis said:


> Had the same problem on our 250rs... when its new they are usually winterized.. depending on climate and when your unit was built... open the panel for hot water there shud be a switch on the outside panel it will be turned off and have a pin thru it if it is still winterized, this switch contols the electric heating element only.... flip her on and u shud be good... it is on the lower left side of the water heater when you are looking at it, might need to kneel or bend down low... I missed it too!!! If it has worked in the past then it may be burnt out...


Thanks for this info! My dh always gives me a hard time about being part of discussion boards. This time it saved him a trip to town with the camper to the dealer (and some embarrasment).
[/quote]
I hate to say this but sometimes that's the best way to learn!








I'm sure he appreciated the heads up...


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys


----------

